# How to remove furniture paste/wax before painting



## cookiemonster (15 Jun 2020)

I want to recycle some furniture covered in Black Bison furniture wax/paste. In its next incarnation it will be painted. Any experience or tips for removing the wax? Mix a solution of 1 cup of white vinegar and 1 tablespoon of cream of tartar to make a natural abrasive cleaner, is one idea brought up by Google.


----------



## GarF (15 Jun 2020)

I could be mistaken, but I think the Liberon wax polish remover is based on naphtha- ie you need a solvent to leach out the wax, unless you plan on sanding off the surface layer containing the old wax?


----------



## profchris (15 Jun 2020)

I believe White Spirit is fairly heavy naphtha (lighter fluid is the lighter version), both should dissolve wax. If you're refinishing, applying with wire wool should get it to the bottom of the wax layer quite fast. You might need a couple of applications to get rid of it all.


----------



## mrpercysnodgrass (17 Jun 2020)

White spirit is the stuff to use. Put plenty on, let it sit for at least five minutes then scrub off with fine wire wool. Leave to dry for twenty four hours before painting.


----------



## cookiemonster (18 Jun 2020)

Thanks all for your responses. 

I went with the white spirit and wire wool, as suggested.

It's harder work than I expected - loads of crud emerges - but it's now clean enough to take the paint.


----------



## Racers (2 Jul 2020)

+1 for white sprit it's good for cleaning wax crayon marks as well. 

Pete


----------



## Rorschach (2 Jul 2020)

White spirit and wire wool as has been suggested. Scraping works well also especially if you are going to need to do some sanding anyway. 
Prime the wood with either plain shellac or a shellac based primer before painting, it will stick to the remaining wax, you can never get it all off.


----------

